# Creepy Witchy Witch ideas for party (i can't find another forum post on this)



## SonofAllHallows (Aug 8, 2012)

Let me think...
You could make/buy a self turning book of spells. I bought one at Halloween Express where i live for around $20. I don't know if halloween express is located around the US or not, but i can figure it should be...
Another thing to think about is you could make the invitations to be "Messages in a Bottle" type! That would be cool!
For the drinks, you could make a cauldron of root beer and make some root beer floats for the kids (or maybe a spiked version for the adults, but this is just an idea.) I call them "Witch's Elixirs". You can serve the Root beer from the cauldron with a chunk of dry ice in the cauldron, but be sure not to get any in your root beer floats! 
You could also make wall decorations of hands and body parts and maybe some freaky looking idols to place around the house, as well as some black candles, hanging moss, and spider webs to place in all the nooks and crannies!
That's all i can really think of, but hopefully this will help you with some brainstorming!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hehe, not sure how ya missed finding info(its a huge thread) , but heres where alot of of went last year for our ideas; http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/105079-witchs-tea-party.html

Tannas 2012 thread started a few months ago here; http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/116325-bewitching-parties-2012-a.html

Also Tannas album is nothing but witch tea party stuff 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tannasgach-albums.html


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

There's tons of witch party threads on the forum (I know, I searched them all last year ) I got a lot of inspiration from threads by Madame Hooch, Pandora and Rikki.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the ideas and pointing me in other directions. I knew that you'd all have wonderful ideas. I love this forum


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

...here are a few to check out. 









Wilton Witch Finger Pretzel Mold (so easy to make...I made these last year.)








Another idea for the Witch Finger molds...leave out the pretzel stick.






















































































\


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Witches Dip
• About 1 lb. of Rotisserie chicken shredded
•1 cup of ranch dressing, ( Hidden Valley, Kraft, or Wishbone)
•1 cup of Franks Original Red Hot, (do not substitute if you can)
•1 8 oz block of cream cheese, (do not use fat free)
•1 package of fancy shredded sharp cheddar cheese, (2 cups)
• Top with Green onions, optional

Shred chicken & set aside.
Cut the cold cream cheese into cubes and place them into an 11.5" x 8" x 2" Pyrex style baking dish or one of the larger round ones- lightly misted with buttered flavor Pam.
•Evenly sprinkle the fancy shredded cheese on top of the cream cheese cubes. 
•Pour the 1 cup of ranch and the 1 cup of Franks Red Hot on top of the cheesy mixture and place the dish into the oven uncovered for 7 to 10 minutes.
You will want to stir the mixture after about 7 to 10 minutes and put it back in the oven and bake an additional 7 to 10 minutes and stir until mixture and cream cheese is well mixed together.
•After the cheesy mixture is done baking and mixed together well you may now add the chicken, simply pour the chicken on top of the mixture, carefully stir the mixture well and cover with aluminum foil and bake an additional 20 to 30 minutes. 
Serve with tortilla chips, veggies, baggette slices, etc.

Witch can be created by taking some pre-made pie dough (pilsbury from the store is fine) and adding Wilton black gel paste to it. Roll out the dough flat again and place template over and cut out, and bake. Top your dip with it once it is baked.

Here is the witch template:http://files.hungryhalloween.com/witch%20template.pdf


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

View attachment 124175


View attachment 124176


View attachment 124177


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

View attachment 124179

http://www.orientaltrading.com/plush-witchand-s-legs-a2-93_807.fltr

View attachment 124180


View attachment 124181

Party Favor Bags
http://store.scrapbook.com/ms-44-00015.html

These party favors would be great an adult party....hope this helps. H1 







http://store.scrapbook.com/ms-48-20010.html


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Some great ideas  I am planning to have my 2nd Black Hat society meeting/tea party the second Sat in October with a few good friends again this year. We are all so busy and with kids we don't do adult Halloween parties anymore. I will be having 2 parties, one for 13 year olds and one for 10 year olds so no time or energy for a full blown adult party. So our little Black Hat society once a year meeting is a great excuse to get together.


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

Spray paint some dried or fake roses black for another decoration! That one always looks good!


----------

